

#1ReasonWhy: Women on Discrimination in Gaming - sumaiya
http://kotaku.com/5963528/heres-a-devastating-account-of-the-crap-women-in-the-games-business-have-to-deal-with-in-2012

======
bluedanieru
>because there's not enough investment in AAA games about something other than
war, cowboys, football, cars. sorry, but it's true

Is that discrimination against women in gaming? It seems out of place.

~~~
zecho
I don't think it is out of place. Which comes first? The games designed for
boys and men or the boys and men wanting the games? Or does the issue go even
further, boys and men building games for boys and men and forgetting about
games for women?

We know there are a lot of women playing video games out there, but much of
the industry focuses its hype on games in the above categories.

Now, whether or not that's discrimination, I can't really say. However, it's a
structural focus that's probably born out of a male-dominated workforce. Who
knows how many great, marketable AAA games die on the idea floor because they
don't fit into male ideas of what makes a great AAA game...

